# figured wood at the walnut log company



## jimmyjames (Apr 20, 2013)

Yesterday I stopped at the walnut log company to check out they're scrap piles like I usually do on a weekly basis and I got to check out they're operations. The plant there mills for about 3 weeks cutting lumber and then they switch to grading dry lumber for about a month. When they are grading lumber they sort out the figured wood. While I was there they were grading 8/4 and I got to see pallets of figured lumber...I've never seen figured walnut as nice as the lumber on these pallets.... full 10' long 16" wide solid heavy curl lumber....... problem is.... they don't sell any of they're figured wood to the public, they use it for filling open ordered to they're wholesale customers and theyare always in shortage of this lumber. :( :( I wish I had pictures to show you guys, it was the type of wood we all dream about having, there had to have been 10,000 board feet in these pallets, I asked him how much it would cost to have one of those boards to accidentally fall off the pallet and land in the back of my truck, he said wholesale they get about $30 a foot for the musical grade.... then he said maybe I can come up with something for you and for me to stop by next week :) so maybe I will get a piece of this magical wood that's like the elusive unicorn that nobody can get


----------



## DKMD (Apr 20, 2013)

You suck!:blum2: 

Unless you share at least a picture of this walnut unicorn!


----------



## Steelart99 (Apr 20, 2013)

Yeah ... What Keller said !!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 20, 2013)

DKMD said:


> You suck!:blum2:
> 
> Unless you share at least a picture of this walnut unicorn!



WHAT walnut???? I don't see no Stinkin walnut.........................:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## Kevin (Apr 20, 2013)

What Dan said about what Keller said. And then some.


----------



## elnino (Apr 20, 2013)

yeah i just think you need google glass!!!

and i agree with everyone above!


----------

